# Moving to kefalonia autistic child



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello


We are considering a purchase of a villa in kefalonia

With a possible move with our 11 year old son

Does anyone know of special needs tutors or schools that would be advisable

Tx in advance


----------

